# Names!



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

i figured out the name of a hedgie if it is a boy...... just need to think of one for a girl.... got any ideas? NO TWILIGHT NAMES!!!! i do still love twilight... The boy names is Hercules..... If you want to think of something like that if you have a boy name you can do that to

Girl: Athena, Persephone, anna bell,

Boyercy, Hercules, momo,

Set it up like that......plz. (those are the names that i have gotten so far.... I guess i like greeks.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Girl Names

Izzy,
Nala
Penny
Tequila
Abby
Minnie
Annie
Amy
Rose

that is what I could come up with right now.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Tali, you always make my day brighter! I like Persephone!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

shetland said:


> Tali, you always make my day brighter! I like Persephone!


Dont give the credit to me..... my coustin gave it to me. Last night i came up with Hercules and she said that.... Today I asked my friends and here is what i got......

Girls:
Persephone
Athena
Anna Bell
Anita
Tally (tal-e)
Audrey
Skittles
Vera (v-air-a)
Cocoa
Chelsea
Cupcake
Sprinkles (I figured i would use this if i get a pinto.....If it is a girl.....)
Princess
Shela
Mandy
Sugar
Minnie
Saphira
Makenna
Jasmine
Sara
Kara
NALA! (nala is cursed name for me. an old friends cats name is nanla and it hates me to death!)
Ponyo
Maggie
Soska (soos-k)
Brownie
Alice (alice in wonderland not twilight)
Mia
Shiloh
Mag
Marni
Caria (Simba's daughter in the lion king two)

Boy names:
Percy
Hercules
Momo
Pothos
Spike
Stevie
Jonas
Cugle (q-gl)
Qubert (Q-bert)
Twixt (Twi-cst)
Melborne (mel-born)
Snickers
Milkyway
Dragon (my school mascot........was)
Mac
Joey
Bob
Fadoodle
Aragon (lord of the rings! SO HOT!)
Ganoush (gan-oosh)
Harley
Harvey
Simba 
Raficki (monkey in lion king)
Cheddar
Fluffy
Frankie
Chad
Nico
Reese
Shiloh
Nathan
Bravi (brav-e)
Rotti (rot-e)
Kovu (koh-vo)

So far that is it...... LOVE the names you gave hedgehogs4ever. Keep bringing them. I decided that i would find the names and pick the ones i like then put them in a hat and draw. But i need FEEDBACK! THANK YOU SO VERY VERY MUCH


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

The name momo is soooooo cute


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

For your possible future girl: I really like all of them, but I'd say my top 3, in no order, are Shela, Marni and Minnie! However, it is your choice, but that's my two cents.


----------



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

hi, my hedgies name is Audrey 

I think Persephone will be a really nice name for you baby 

here are a couple of names i like: giggles, tala(means star in our language), abby, harriette or garie.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I think i am going to stick with Hercules and Persephone bus i will still explore more options and go back to it.... THey are strong beautiful names! I LOV LOVE LOVE tala.... What language is that?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those names are from Greek Mythology so the language may be Greek unless they are older names that came from somewhere else.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i thought momo was slang for a jerk?

i like persephone too.


----------



## Enbay (Feb 15, 2010)

[/quote]
Girl: Athena, Persephone, anna bell,

Boyercy, Hercules, momo,

Set it up like that......plz. (those are the names that i have gotten so far.... I guess i like greeks.)[/quote]

All percy jackson and the olympians names.... great books.....

--Enbay :ugeek:


----------

